# Want to get into road riding...which bike...



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Bought a Specialized mount bike three years ago, never took it off-road or trail riding, and purchased it for its durability and versatility. I ride pretty much only on the road and am looking a road bikes. Main reason is that I want to be able to go on longer rides. 

Will a road bike allow me to ride longer/further? (I am a purely recreational rider, no clubs or group rides of that sort)

I want an entry level bike as I am not going to race or anything special, just go for a ride, and occasionally take it on a paved path or trail (live in northeast Ohio). Don't want a Trek, narrowed it down between Giant Defy 3, Felt Z100, and the Felt F95 (believe it or not I actually love the F95's orange color).

Not crazy about the blaw looks of the Giant, so it's between the F95 and Z100. I’m 6ft tall and weight 170lbs.

What do you recommend? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Bought a Specialized mount bike three years ago, never took it off-road or trail riding, and purchased it for its durability and versatility. I ride pretty much only on the road and am looking a road bikes. Main reason is that I want to be able to go on longer rides.
> 
> Will a road bike allow me to ride longer/further? (I am a purely recreational rider, no clubs or group rides of that sort)
> 
> ...


The type of bike you choose ideally is based on the type(s) of rding you're planning on doing, general fitness and goals - to name but three.

Since you've been riding a mtn bike and considering the types of riding you've offered, I'd lean towards the Z series bikes over the F series. I say this because if you compare the geo of the two, you'll see that the Z series allows for a slightly more relaxed rider postion - meaning somewhat more upright. The bike will also handle a little slower (some say, predictably) which you may also prefer. Conversely, the F series is, pure and simple, a race bike. And the geo reflect that intent. Lower, more aggressive rider position, quicker (some will say twitchy) handling.... so, if racing/ competition isn't in your future, I'd say the Z is the better option.

You mentioned the Giant Defy (along the same lines as the Z), but there are others. Trek Pilot, Specialized Secteur and Jamis Satellite (steel) along with the C'dale Synapse.

All that said, IME the best way to determine preference is to ride some bikes. Fit is very important with road bikes, so working with a reputable LBS is important as well. Once sized and fitted to some bikes, head out on the road for test rides. Based on fit/ feel, ride and handling, I'd guess you'll know pretty quickly which bke is for you.


----------

